# Whats in your flybox ?



## Toxic (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am new to the forum and like to do a lot of flyfishing. So you shouldsee alot of me here. Bass and bream are my main targets up here in Georgia. I get to hit the salt a few times a year though. The picture is of my fly collection. Its small but a friend does the tieing for me unless its a popper from wally world....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Better flybox that I have! Mine consists of my pockets or a plastic bag.I need to get a nicebox and tie up a bunch.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

<P align=center>Cobia Flies<P align=center>


----------



## Toxic (Dec 31, 2008)

Real nice cobia flies you got there:letsdrink


----------

